# new n here and need advise please!



## StaceyAS (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm am new to this site and wondering of I could get some advise. My husband and I have bee TTC for close to 2 years now and so far its been a very upsetting road. I have been pregnant twice both lost in a m/c. I was only 9 weeks with my last one and earlier then that with the first. I have PCOS so that makes it even more difficult. I has a blood test on 7/7/11 to make sure I ovulated and turns out I did!







(which was a good sign considering I never know when/if it'll happen). I have also been keeoing track of my body temp every morning. Well my period isnt supposed to come till next week (7/27/11 to be exact) and even with the PCOS I always have regular periods. I can pin-point pretty much to the day of when I am going to start. My question is is it too soon to "feel pregnant"? I have been having sharp pains in my lower abdomin, cramps (like I'm on my period), headaches, nausea, dizziness, and little things keep getting on my nerves. I want to sleep all the time and when I cook dinner I'd rather hurl then eat. And I have been haveing crazy hot flashes and that in itself is weird for me, (I use a jacket in 80 degree weather!) I'm only 24 and my husband is only 25 and we want a family more then anything. So any and all advise would hepl out a ton! I'm just afraid of getting my hopes up and it turning out the same way it has for the past 2 years.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to MDC!!







I'm so sorry for your losses and the difficult time you've had TTC.

What's confusing me with your situation is that you had a blood test to confirm O already happened on or before the 7th, but you aren't expecting AF until the 27th... that would be 20+ days between ovulation and AF... I'm not even sure if that's biologically possible. The thing about ovulation is that it can vary greatly cycle to cycle. If you are regular, your ovulation day probably doesn't vary by much more than 2-4 days, but common things like stress, travel, injury, illness, diet changes, strenuous exercise, etc. can all delay O and you can O earlier than normal in other cycles. Plus you're dealing with m/c's and PCOS, which can throw more complications into the scenario. You mentioned you chart your temp... did you get a temp spike and/or have a patch of fertile cervical fluid around the 7th? How long is your typical luteal phase? Do you log your charts on a free site like www.feritlityfriend.com?  If so can you share the link to your chart? If you have an average length of LP of 12-14 days then AF should be on its way around the 19th-21st if you O'd on the 7th, earlier if you O'd before the 7th.

At any rate if you did O on or before the 7th that would mean you are at least 14 DPO today. That is past the time of implantation (6-12 DPO) and therefore it definitely would be possible to be experiencing symptoms. I had nausea at 8 DPO with my first pregnancy and I've had nipple sensitivity and bloating around 14 DPO with all three of my pregnancies. So, totally possible! How do these symptoms compare to the two pregnancies you had before? Some women tend to get the same symptoms every time they are pregnant. But there are those that get totally different symptoms (or lack there of) with subsequent pregnancies. All this aside, however, if you are 14+DPO then that is far enough along to test!! So update us when you've tested!!! Good luck!

Oh, and you might get more responses in the TTC forum if you feel like reposting.


----------



## StaceyAS (Jul 20, 2011)

First off thanks so much for responding! And after reading your response you brought it to my attention that I made a mistake on my dates. I have been to the doctor so much lately!! I Actually had the the blood test on 7/14. I do track my temp but I keep it on my phone with an app called "my days" (its a fertility tracker) so unfortunately I cant put it on here. I'm not sure on my luteal phase, I know my cycle is 30 day. I took a hpt on the 19th ( 8 days before period is due) and it was negative, I knew it would be since I took it so early.

I will try and re post in the other forum thanks!!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay so O was 7/14 or before... that makes more sense!







So you're 8+DPO today... yeah still too early for most to get an accurate result on an HPT. If you're expecting AF on the 27th that would be a 13+ day LP... about average. Anyway some women get early results on 8 or 9 DPO, but waiting until around 12 DPO is what most of us need to do... just another 4 days! What kind of HPT did you use? First Response Early Response, dollar store tests, Answer strips, and many generic drug store tests that only require an hCG level of 25 are the most sensitive tests you can easily get. Blue dye tests are known for evap lines early on... pink dye is better.

If you don't get pg this cycle and want to share your charts on this forum. I highly recommend the free site www.fertilityfriend.com. Often times more people will comment on a post with a chart link b/c it's just easier to see what's going on than a verbal description.









If you are only 8 DPO today then I'd say it was a bit early a few days ago to be having such severe pregnancy symptoms, but I'm not going to say it's not possible. However, they could have also been caused by fluctuating hormones associated with what your body has been going through lately. Either way keep us posted!!!


----------



## loveangel (Jul 21, 2011)

are you concern with doctor?


----------

